# [adware] Onglets indésirables, fenêtres surgissantes suspectes



## Anthony (19 Janvier 2015)

Bonjour,

régulièrement, des membres viennent ici poser une question relative à un comportement erratique de leur(s) navigateur(s). Les symptômes sont alors les suivants :
des onglets qui s’ouvrent seuls au lancement du browser
un moteur de recherche par défaut changé et inamovible,
des extensions suspectes,
des adresses qui sont redirigées vers d’autres ou bloquées (souvent les adresses de solution de « nettoyage »)…

Cela arrive après des téléchargement d’application hors du site de leurs éditeurs (comme, par exemple, les plateformes parasitant les résultats google et bourrées de publicités*). L’installation du logiciel mackeeper peut être aussi une des causes.

Quoi qu’il en soit, si vous avez un, et à plus forte raison plusieurs, de ces symptômes, vous êtes victimes d’un « adware » (contraction de ad, publicité et malware, logiciel malicieux — lui-même issu de software mas bon).

Pour remédier à cette situation, en ce qui concerne mackeeper, allez sur l’excellent securitemac.com qui propose une méthode de désinstallation complète.

Pour les adware à proprement dit, il existe un site anglais : thesafemac.com qui vous aidera (si l’anglais ou pose problème, google translate permettra de saisir l’essentiel) à identifier squateur malveillant.

Les méthodes pour nettoyer vos navigateurs sont : 

1) utiliser adwaremedic (AdwareMedic) dont l’adresse est peut-être bloquée par l’adware. Le cas échéant, une page explique comment passer outre et conseille d'utiliser le lien de téléchargement direct: http://www.adwaremedic.com/AdwareMedic.dmg (merci pascalformal), si possible. En dernier recours, une page sur les forums d’assistance apple pourrait être la solution.

2) si rien de tout cela ne fonctionne, il reste la méthode manuelle.

_* exemples de site propices à la récupération de saletés : zone-telechargement, cnet ou softonic_


*témoignage(s) :*


			
				magicmimi;12816519 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> En allant sur un site de téléchargement j'ai eu un message me disant que "java" était obsolète et me proposant de la mettre à jour avec ce fichier : "JTMJavaTreeMenuMac_TSA1VN6Z7.dmg" je me suis pas méfié et voilà que safari et firefox change ma page d’accueil etc...
> 
> Attention donc a ce fichier si vous croisez sa route.





			
				dunave;12821463 a dit:
			
		

> oui je peux regarder dedans, mais je cherche quoi?
> 
> dans la bibli maison il y a
> 
> ...



_voir réponse nº17 de la discussion citée_


----------

